# Sequoia Short Track Series



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Sequoia Speedway makes an official announcement of the 10 race short track series, to begin February 7th, and to continue for 12 weeks (with two "rain-dates"). 

Two classes of bodies will share a common Lifelike T-Chassis, with the new CoT cars and "Clash" cars. The Clash Class will be the older style bodies from 2000 through 2005. 

As it stands now only three firm teams have obligated to both classes: Jim Hick's will race the #48 Lowe's team, Yoshi will race the #24 Dupont team and I'll field the #17 DeWalt team yet again. Sarah will make a few of the Clash races in the past Champion's #88 UPS Ford Taurus. Two other local drivers have expressed interest in the Clash cars and will run the #4 Morgan-McClure Kodak Monte Carlo and the #28 Havoline Taurus. 

This series will run on Saturday nights and will be held the evening following the Friday kid's races. The remaining 4 CoT cars and 6 Clash cars will be reserved for them, those 10 cars will be run in a single class.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

I thought I smelled something in the air again! It's time for racing season to begin again! Let's go racing boys (and girls)! Boogity, boogity, boogity!!!!

GIT R DUN!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Hi Pete,

I read about your series with interest. Looks and sonds like a good time with the NASCAR stockers. 

Pete, I know your have a short oval track. I'm thinking it's 3 x 6 or in that neighborhood. Is that the track your holding the series on ?

The reason I asked is , I have a 4 lane TYCO oval that is 3x7. I needed a track to run here in the house and don't have room for a bigger or a permanent track. I have a bigger oval 4x16 that I'm building for the garage and am making it portable as well for Cruse Night etc. I haven't been able to work on it for several months due to other circumstances so for now I'm commited to run my small oval.

I'm am looking for different options as far as what cars I can run on it being that it's so small.The cars I do run on it are T-Jets and Magna tractions and even some of them are a little too fast for the track. 

I'm still assuming that your running on your original oval and was wondering how the NASCARS run on it ? Your track is about the same size as mine is why I asked. What other cars do you run on it ?

Besides the elevations on your tracks ends , do you have any banking ? I run mine as a flat track but have thought about adding a minimal banking to it. 

I might add that I'm running without lap counters . We've been doing "crash and burn - count your own laps" in the past. Do you have any ideas to break the hum drum of crash and burn ? Mechanical counters are out as they won't allow the 4 lanes to conect on the counter side.

I know that I'm feeding on your experience but I have admired your track and your contribution to our hobby. I hope you don't mind these questions.

Good luck on your series and if you can post the results I'd be interested in seeing them. It seems your racing interests parallell mine. We're in dirt track country here in eastern Ohio . If it goes round and round, turns left and spits mud balls, I love it .

I'll be looking forward to your reply, 
Gone Gonzo


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Gonzo, Sequoia is a very unique track. It can answer most of your questions here:

http://sequoiaspeedway.googlepages.com/home

There is a banking but not what you would expect. Also we run 12 volts instead of 18 or 20.5. The lifelike cars are our fastest class and crank out laps of about 1 second. We also run 440X2's without traction magnets and those run laps of about 1.8 seconds. The switch to lower voltage still gave us fast races but also kept car control in the drivers hands. We require OEM cars, no aftermarket parts and no silicones so after 10 laps or so you're going to struggle. 

If you're going to do crash and burn races I would suggest running the CSRA program, which consists of a number of heats and mains with no lane rotations. Send me your email and I'll send you our rulebook.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Hey Pete! Nice job on the website! Never knew you had that! I thought all of the pics of the build and renovation were burried in the HT threads on the track building side. - nice work making the site!

Saw you have the bodies up for sale too! Congrats on pulling that together! When the cash flow is back for purchasing fun stuff I'm grabbing one or two of those DP bodies! I liked that body when you showed us it the first time! Awesome work!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Paul it's going to be a bit before I get around to production as well, so don't feel rushed. I had hopefully the last of my clean up surgeries on Friday and I'm not feeling so sporty right now. I'm really starting to hate hospitals.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Pete McKay said:


> Paul it's going to be a bit before I get around to production as well, so don't feel rushed. I had hopefully the last of my clean up surgeries on Friday and I'm not feeling so sporty right now. I'm really starting to hate hospitals.


Sorry to hear that you had to go back to the hospital bro. NO ONE should like a hospital! As I say, I'd rather be at home or with friends or any place than the BEST hospital in the world! Hopefully these surgeries are helping you bro and not continuing to compound the issue.

You get well, take it slow and easy, and listen to what they tell you for your recovery. You'll be back at it soon enough.

PD2:thumbsup:


----------

